# Track Times



## Exile(SK-member) (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm probably gonna take the z out to the track tonite or sometime next week. Is there a place to post track times?? Well if not put up some times 1/8 or 1/4 idc. And pleaze put the slips up need proof.


----------

